# Diatom Filter



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

John aka Loha as most of you may know him here on the site. I set up my vortex on the tank. This thing is absolutely amazing it's been on for almost 2 hours now.It is actually very quiet and is so much better that I had expected. I tried to shoot a video but that kinda didnt pan out because I guess I didnt want to over tighten it and did not tighten the top enough and I sprung a leak, not bad 1/2g or so not much mess when all was said and done.

I need to know how long you run yours?
How to prevent the back flow into the tank?
How dangerous is the back flow of the diatom powder to the fish?

I know I have a few other questions but I lost track of them. OH those stupid little rubber bands in the kit what the heck are they for because my instruction manual is the worst. BBL gotta help the lil guy with his homework.... I was going to email you but figured maybe it would be a good topic for the forum in case others were curious....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think the little rubber bands may be to put over the hoses where they fit over the connections..
i usually run the diaton overnight..8-12 hours...maybe a little longer if the tank is in not so great shape...but usually never more than 24 hours...you will be amazed at how clear the tank will be in the morning...
the backflow of diatomaceous earth will not harm the fish..
set a bucket of water next to the tank where you have the diatom hooked up...place both intake and output hoses in the bucket and run the filter until it is completely clear....leaving it run crimp the output hose and put it in the tank..then quickly crimp the intake and do the same...

if your tank water becomes stained you can also buy activated carbon powder for the diatom...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I almost dumped a pickle when I saw all the back flow go into the tank, scared the crap out of me. I watched some guy on the web that had said that the diatom powder was detrimental to the life of the fish. My heart sank to my sock!!!! I thought I had just killed my entire stock which have been thriving and growing and breeding for the past 2 years after Sandy. I though I was in for a set back. 

Thanks again I notice the difference after just have the filter on for about 6 hours now I can only imagine what over night will do.

So let me ask you this when you shut it down you just clamp off the hose and let her sit?
You know me I ma anal so I put a ball valve in place, I thought I had 2 but just couldn't find the second to have on both in and out lines. I will get another and put it in for maintenance of the filter. I like to make things easy or as easy as I think lol.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am honestly sitting here in amazement, other than my classic eheims this diatom filter is some of the best money I have spent thus far since returning to the hobby. This is sweet and can know out bacterial organisms as well, I think I am in love again...lmbo....

BTW 
I wouldnt have picked it up if you didn't recommend it to me and man am I ever so glad you did....Thank you again


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

smart thinking Rick..i had never thought of putting valves in the lines....
clamp off the lines and remove from the tank..then flush and clean so it will be ready for the next time..

you are most welcome my friend...always happy to help.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am loving this filter.:mrgreen::king: I could have grab one at a garage sale during the summer but I just didnt know what it really was all about. For cheap to so I beat myself up a bit for that after paying regular price, I think the guy at the sale wanted like 15 to 20 bucks really stupid on my part..... It is by far a helpful tool to have if you love crisp sharp clean water.

Thanks again John and I ordered another ball valve should be here in a few days in the mean time one valve and the clamp it came with will suffice.:king::king:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always used a "recharge valve" which goes in both lines and connects the intake to outtake so the filter can recirculate when not running on the tank. Its useful for getting the powder to stick to the bag and stay out of the tank. I used to just leave it recirculating overnight until I had a head crack and make a mess. Now I don't leave them unattended.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The recharge valve will prevent the back flow into the tank? if thats so then it may be a good investment. How much is the valve? Did you find it on another site was it cheap? I am looking t cut corners where I can.

I was thinking of making one using 2 barbed tees and a ball valve, actually there would be 3 ball valves and 2 barbed tees. Creating a self contained Diatom filter closing the 2 valves and on the in and out and opening the valve between the tees. If you can picture what I am saying, might be cheaper than buying the unit itself. Hey I am a DIY'er by nature and by wallet...lol


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

emc7 said:


> I always used a "recharge valve" which goes in both lines and connects the intake to outtake so the filter can recirculate when not running on the tank. Its useful for getting the powder to stick to the bag and stay out of the tank. I used to just leave it recirculating overnight until I had a head crack and make a mess. Now I don't leave them unattended.


Found a recharge valve for 24 bux lowest I seen on line.
barbed tees 5/8" for 2 is $1.69 the 3 ball valves are $8 so for a total of $9.69 I can DIY my own. I will post pics once I do it.

Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i didn't even know there was such a thing as a recharge valve...shows how old my stuff is..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

this is the most complete site http://www.diatomfilter.com/diatom_filters.htm 
they seem to have all the obscure parts, but not cheap. After a few decades you will likely need a new "shaft seal" and a new bag or two.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The ball valves are definitely helpful when moving the filter from tank to tank. An awesome filter.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

emc7 said:


> this is the most complete site http://www.diatomfilter.com/diatom_filters.htm
> they seem to have all the obscure parts, but not cheap. After a few decades you will likely need a new "shaft seal" and a new bag or two.


 I am a bit upset because it seems like I ned a shaft seal now. I came home last night from work and found a slight leak from the upper portion of the filter. It is leaking clearly from about the in/out connections. I am impressed with the filter but hoping that it will prove to be a bit more durable than that. I haven't had my filter for a week or a bit more.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had the same thing happen. I bought it used and stored it too long in the garage. The rubber gets stiff. You can get gasket shellac in a auto parts store. But check the hoses and hose clamps (or rubber bands) first.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

instead of the rubber bands i use breeze clamps.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like these things, but it is 30 yo tech. You have to watch every seal and maybe slime it with white silicone grease or Vaseline. 

There are ways to use diatoms without the vortex filter. For instance, add diatom powder to the "micron" cartridge of a a magnum 350. But I have seen marineland people run a vortex filter one of their display tanks before a show. They said it was still the fastest way to get out the little air bubbles and fine powder from substrate that make a freshly filled tank look murky.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

the water is coming from above the hoses, so I think its more from the shaft seal than the ends. there wasnt any water leaking from the lines only from above and running down the body of the filter.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

it really looks old school tech but the one thing I noticed was the crystal clear water which made me a firm believer, and they say it can run continuos but I dont think I am going to do continuos just once a month maybe. I was thinking of maybe putting a power head low by the substrate every once in a blue and let it stir things up and make a bit of a stir and have the diatom clear it up, kinda make it a regular maintenance thing every now and again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Rick , if you bought the pump new contact the manufacturer..they are usually very good in responding...will most likely send a new one.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

After inspecting the filter the leak is coming from above the in and outlet so it must be the shaft seal. I will take it apart and see what I can do to stop the leak, if the seal is needed etc. but this one is new and I would figure it to have a bit more durability that 4 days...lol... I love what it does so I have to figure out a way to work around this problem. I figure 2 times a month and the tank will remain in show piece quality.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> Rick , if you bought the pump new contact the manufacturer..they are usually very good in responding...will most likely send a new one.


Ok John I will get in touch with them and see what they say. Crazy thing when I took the filter apart only after having it connected and not running for 2 days it started to leak, and the sediment in the filter stunk like you wouldn''t believe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep ; it always stinks to high heaven....even worse if you let it sit around not running after a couple of days..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can get diatom powder cheap..very often your local swimming pool store will have it in big bags...just make sure it has no additives..just straight diatomaceous earth powder..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Any canister filter will stink if left closed and not running for more than a few hours. Always a good idea to flush them out. You can get anaerobic decay and toxic gases.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah it was just 2 days not running and I was going to remove it and WOW damn was there such a killer odor. Thank God for the slop sink, if I had done that in the kitchen my wife would have had a stroke.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Found the leak was from the shaft seal, I ordered one but in the mean time I took the filter apart and found that it is a material type gasket with a vaseline type silicone grease around it. I re-greased the ring and put it back together and it has been running for over 2 hours and not a leak yet. I just turned it off to see if the leak is forming when the filter is shut down and sitting. Either way I ordered a seal ((which I was going to argue about paying for with the filter being brand new)) but I let it go and just ordered the o-ring seal.

Next is the home made purge valves that I intend to do, I will let you all know how that turns out once it's done up and running.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glad to see you found the problem Rick..hope it stays fixed....
diatoms can be a little bit of a pain to work with but as you have found out ; they do an amazing job..


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

It's actually excellent. I ordered a new seal anyways but I am going to run it again later when I get home I have to go and get two 5/8" T's to try and make my own version of a purge valve. Going to hit home depot on the way home. I have the filter sitting in the slop sink and that was all night and not a drop from it. Any filter that can remove disease is alright in my book.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A valve should help with the powder getting into the tank. It gets knocked off the bag when you move the filter, if you run the filter in a loop for awhile it picks it all up again, then you open the valves and let it at the tank.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

The valve system worked good but I can see why people go for the purge valve just for the simplicity of use. It makes the filter easier to use.


----------

